# Coil Over Springs



## knucklehead12 (Nov 14, 2013)

I have rebuilt the rear suspension of my 68 GTO Convertible and have the stuff to do the front, but the car rides like a Cadillac an just float down the road. What can I do to tighten up the ride to make it ride like a muscle car should? Considering coil over shocks but wanted some advice first. Any thoughts?


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

My '67 was like that when I bought it swaying from side to side and I had to saw the wheel going around corners.
I replaced all the suspension components, new springs front and rear and added a larger sway bar to the front and boxed trailing arms and sway bar in the rear along with Bilstein shocks.
I also replaced the front drum brakes with discs.
Totally different ride now and it corners like it is on a rail and stops on a dime.


----------



## knucklehead12 (Nov 14, 2013)

Goat Roper, 
Did you use Poly Bushings or Rubber? Did you use HD Springs or just new stock replacements?


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Springs were stock replacement, the driver's side was almost an inch lower than the passenger side.
Front sway bar bushings and trailing arms are poly the rest are rubber.


----------



## TinIndian68 (Mar 22, 2015)

knuckle - I replaced all the shocks, springs, bushing, etc... in my '68 convertible and I am very happy with the way it rides. It is an AC car, so obviously I have the AC springs. I got the stock stuff from Ames, but I got the 'firm' ride option for the springs. I got their gas shocks as well and used all rubber moag stuff. I kept the original control arms, just took the off and touched them up. Like Roper, I also put discs on the front. I couldn't be happier with the way it rides. My only complaint would be that I should have taken it to a more old school guy to align it.


----------



## knucklehead12 (Nov 14, 2013)

After reading the posts, it sounds like my 47 year old springs need replaced. Definitely put that on the list for this summer when the front suspension goes in. Thanks for the responses.
Lee


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

all new parts will make the car ride like it did brand new in 1968- updating the suspension to newer modern components will make it ride like it should. Cost and how much you want to keep original will be factors,but there are coil over and control arm options that will dramatically improve the performance of your car.


----------

